# Need Some Advise.



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Hey Guys, I’ve been fishing most of my life but never really did much in the way of wading. I’m older now and my left knee is a bit wonky (sucks to get old). My question is, what are some of the easier streams to wade in the northern lower? East or west side makes no difference to me. 

Second question is which is best wading boot for stability? I.e. not slipping on the rocks so easily. What type of soles?

Thanks


----------



## OldBuck (Jan 10, 2011)

Most rivers are not all that difficult to wade in Michigan. That said, there are sections of any river that have tricky areas due to logs, clay, current deep holes, etc. The type of wading boot is all a matter of your personal preference/comfort. Felt soles are good for rocky/gravel stream beds but rubber lug soles are better for sand and clay. Lug soles are also better for hiking in to the stream, especially if there's snow on the ground. Felt soles will allow slush and ice to build up. My greatest concern with felt soles is the greater possibility of invaders like mud snails and other parasites being transported from one stream to another. I have both felt and lug soles and clean and dry them thoroughly after each use.

But rather than fretting over felt or lug soles, get yourself a GOOD wading staff. I have arthritis in both hips and one knee. I promise you will not regret it.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Agree on the wading staff. I won't wade without mine any more. If you fly fish, the flies only stretches of the Main and North Branches of the Ausable are tough to beat for easy wading, wide open casting, and nice access points. That's why they're popular, and you are likely to have company wading these well-known streams.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am in the same situation as you, getting older and wading is not the mile or more of travel in the rivers anymore. When I do wade I always have a staff, and use it. 
Most of my wading now consists of smaller streams with easy access points, although normally heavily fished, if you go during the week it is not as crowded. 
For wading boots, check out the Korkers, you can get two different soles and use the ones suited for the river you plan to fish. If you don't want those, I suggest the lug style soles, better traction in most situations other than slippery rocks.
Check out the Pigeon River, a lot of access points and normally not real busy. You will find a lot of little Brookies and if in the right place/time you can find some pretty nice fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

I second the Au Sable flies only for nice wading. Also, the wading staff is a must.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Ditto on the wading staff, never leave home without it. As far as boots go, I like boots with Virbam soles as they are better general purpose boots. Felt can be a pain when hoofing it to your favorite holes, especially if there will be mud or snow which will clog felt and make them like ice skates. I've been using Simms Freestones with Vibram soles for a few years now and they're my favorite. I have yet to slip and bust my ass in the water with them. When I had felt soled boots in the past, I took many a fall hiking to my spots. One of those falls I was going down a muddy hill and took quite a tumble and thought I dislocated my shoulder. Thankfully I wasn't seriously hurt but it made me want boots that were better over land than felt.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Should you ever find yourself wading big water, say the Au Sable below Mio or the Muskegon below Croton (and wading can be pretty easy in parts of these rivers ), you might want to follow the rule I do: If fishing in or near the main current, never go in more than knee deep.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Old cross country ski poles make a good wading staff, just cut off the basket.


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

Tried Kockers (too stiff) and plain old heavy duty sneakers, but prefer "Duck Boots." Great traction but they get a little water logged.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

I think the South branch is a lot easier to wade than the North.

Boots - I have Orvis ultralights because I walk alot. Put carbide tip studs in the soles, those things stick to anything.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Bloopie said:


> Boots - I have Orvis ultralights because I walk alot. Put carbide tip studs in the soles, those things stick to anything.


I use poor man's studs in my felt soles. Hex-head sheetmetal screws. Definitely better traction than no studs.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I've been using a wading staff since I started fly fishing back in 1990. I've always been an aggressive wader and absolutely will NOT fish without a staff. I've seen ski poles bent in half as well as high dollar flyfishing wading staffs, no thanks.

Go down to the local hardware store and buy yourself a nice wooden rake handle for $10. It is the only thing I have ever used for a staff and have NEVER broken one. They take a lot more abuse than anything else out there. I played around with putting nails/screws in the end and well as rubber caps to help them "stick" to bottom but gave up and just leave them bare. Cold and wet wood actually sticks to bottom pretty damned well.

As for boots, I prefer felt soles with carbide studs. I've had Gary Borgers, Danners, Simms and a few others. I currently have some Simms but think the Borgers give the best support. I'm not sure if Borgers are still available. I believe they are/were made by thourogood.

just googled it...they are weinbrenners http://www.wadingshoesusa.com/wading/


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Cross country ski poles are stronger than wading staffs. I like the bamboo ones myself. They are rumage sale specials, I haven't broken one yet.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Felt soles are great, for transferring invasive species of plants, mussels, insects, etc., from one body of water, to another. Some States (including Alaska) have outlawed them. Hopefully Michigan gets with the program in the near future. 

https://www.michigan.gov/invasives/0,5664,7-324-68002_71240_73848-370916--,00.html

https://knowledgecenter.csg.org/kc/content/felt-soled-boot-restrictions-states-and-spread-invasives

I am getting older, so if I need to use a wading staff, I am probably not going wading in that place. I've used ski poles (former snow skier), but I don't like their flimsiness, and they sink and sometimes get lodged in stuff on the bottom. And old heavy broom handle with a hole drilled in one end, has worked about the best for me. I've still got one, just in case I get a wild hair........


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> Felt soles are great, for transferring invasive species of plants, mussels, insects, etc., from one body of water, to another. Some States (including Alaska) have outlawed them. Hopefully Michigan gets with the program in the near future


I had felt soles in the 90's to deal with the slippery rocks in the Catskill rivers. There was no better option. They took forever to dry, and smelled something awful. With the newer boots, and studs, I don't see any reason to go back to felt.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> Felt soles are great, for transferring invasive species of plants, mussels, insects, etc., from one body of water, to another. Some States (including Alaska) have outlawed them. Hopefully Michigan gets with the program in the near future.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/invasives/0,5664,7-324-68002_71240_73848-370916--,00.html
> 
> ...


So you currently disinfect your wading boots before fishing a different stream, or skip it because you don't use felt soles? Should we ban boot laces next?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Lightfoot said:


> So you currently disinfect your wading boots before fishing a different stream, or skip it because you don't use felt soles? Should we ban boot laces next?


I really don't wade fish much, at all. But if I waded a lot of different rivers, you bet I'd think about disinfecting my boots. How would you like to be the guy who introduced Quagga Mussels to the upper PM? Or any invasive species, to any body of water?


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Uhhhh, you missed the point.

Banning of felt soles is a feel good measure and nothing more. The nzms on my boots after a days fishing (Putah Creek) weren't exactly flourishing on my felt soles. Yes, I have thoroughly inspected my gear after fishing Putah creek and have found nzms on that gear. If fishing different rivers then gear should be disinfected regardless of felt soles, rubber soles, neoprene waders, gaiters, corkies, nets...and the list goes on.

It's an educational thing.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I’ve used vibrax Simms for years traction is never a huge issue in any Michigan river I have waded. Now Ohio slate is slick, and same with some of the Washington streams I have walked... I use studs now in Washington and Ohio, but not in Michigan. Honestly with studs and rubber there is no need to use felt. As mentioned, felt in the winter turns into a couple of ice blocks and has more ability to transfer invasives. As for korkers I owned one pair and killed them in one season. Never again for me. Just my two cents.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

AdamBradley said:


> .....felt in the winter turns into a couple of ice blocks ....


Excellent point


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

AdamBradley said:


> As for korkers I owned one pair and killed them in one season. Never again for me. Just my two cents.


There was a lot of hype surrounding Korkers. I almost bought a pair because I thought "awesome, I can swap soles depending if I'm hiking or wading." I did a lot of research and most of what I've read was very close to your experience. I went with Simms and never looked back.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Purchase a Dry Fly float boat. Safe, easy to use, cover a lot more water, fish any river, comfortable (fish all day), great discovery, vehicle.
Getting older, I'm 75 had two knee replacements and many other maladies. I can't wade a more but I used my float boat at least 30 times this year. Just another opinion.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have 1-1/2 pairs of Korker sandals, that you can strap on over wader boots. They've worked great for me, for wading in slippery places for a couple decades.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

The South Branch CAN BE real easy to wade. But, some times it can be quite dangerous. I think it’s due to the source water that can make it scary when the rest of the AS is fine. I always stop at one of the Grayling area fly shops to ask!



Bloopie said:


> I think the South branch is a lot easier to wade than the North.
> 
> Boots - I have Orvis ultralights because I walk alot. Put carbide tip studs in the soles, those things stick to anything.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

tincanary said:


> There was a lot of hype surrounding Korkers. I almost bought a pair because I thought "awesome, I can swap soles depending if I'm hiking or wading." I did a lot of research and most of what I've read was very close to your experience. I went with Simms and never looked back.


We wore Korkers all the time when fishing for salmon in upstate NY. Much of the river bottoms there are smooth rock, and extremely slippery.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll skip all of the boot advice and go to safety. No matter what boots you wear, wading sticks, or whatever, it you fish long enough, you're gonna go for a swim. Wading belts are a must. Years back I added an inflatable life jacket when I knew I was no longer as agile as I was in my younger days.

The knee deep method is a good plan if you think you're not stable...

Have fun!!!!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I’ve never fished a river in Michigan where felt soles have had any benefit to me at all. If you were fishing in say Tennessee or NC in the Smokey’s where the streams are filled with big stones and slate, I would say definitely go with the felt soles. That s***’s slippery! That’s what they’re designed for. But, in Michigan there’s really no need for it and rubber lug soles work great in sand/gravel/silt/mud that you deal with on our streams.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I will have to say you haven't fished many streams in the western UP.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Martin Looker said:


> I will have to say you haven't fished many streams in the western UP.


You’re completely right. I thought about that after I posted. With all the talk about the Au Sable and in the lp fishing forums I wasn’t thinking about the UP. But yes, lots of rocky areas in the yoop where they would come in handy.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I bought Korker strapon sandals specifically to fish the Thunder Bay River @ Alpena, and 6th St dam @ Grand Rapids. Both places can have heavy current, and slippery rock surfaces to wade on. You'll go for a ride @ plain lug soles, but Korkers hold like nothing else. I can walk up 45* angled concrete with them on. And, unlike felt soles, I can take my Korker sandals off, and just have my plain lug soles.


----------

